# shoulders on back day, chest day, or day of its own



## luke c. (Jun 10, 2003)

how should you fit deltiods (shoulders) into your split if your are training for mass and stength. Should you split your muslce and work the front (anterior head i bealive) on chest day and work the back (posterior head i think) on back day or how should u do this. I play football if that makes any difference.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Chest day can work, back day for me no, back needs too much volume and hard work on its own. For me at the moment Delts has its "own day" along with neck.

Not sure about splitting it up, I haven't seen anyone do that.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree with Mudge.  I do shoulders on it's own day.  But you can do it with chest.    If you do them on chest day I recommend to train chest first, then shouders and if you do tris on the same day, do them last. 

 List your current split and let others make suggestions...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2003)

I also train shoulders on a separate day along with traps. However my focus is the medial head, not anterior or posterior, I feel that they get worked enough indirectly when training chest and back.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Lateral head is the biggest yep, and also supposedly only 20% larger on a BB than the average person, dont know if thats true though.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2003)

If i could only manage 3 days in the gym each week (cause of work or other comittments), i probably would do delts on back day - before beginning back work.

Depending on much volume you do for delts, it shouldn't impact your back work too significantly. I know a few lads (well, three) who do this (chest/arms, delts/back, legs) or have done it in the past and they claim that it didn't effect their back workouts at all.

You could also do delts after chest on chest day, but don't expect your usual strength to be there after 6-8 sets of chest work.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Lateral head is the biggest yep, and also supposedly only 20% larger on a BB than the average person, dont know if thats true though.




I must have extremely small delts if that's the case. (I know they are anyway). I struggle like hell to get anything that is noticable. There's a guy at my gym that has incredibly huge delts. They look like small basketballs under his shirt.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

I assume that the article, if accurate at all meant the average BBer not pro, maybe I can find it sometime it was awhile back though.


----------



## BLUNT (Jun 11, 2003)

I tend to do my shoulder workouts on my leg days before I hit my legs really hard.  This allows me to really get warmed up and in the mind-set of lifting so I can give it my all on legs.  Because let's face it...leg day is a mother...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2003)

I would say you can put your delts on chest or back day.  If you think about it in any type of back exercise or chest exercise all or one head primarily are getting hit.  If you are efficiently training your chest and back in all three planes of motion then you are effeciently training you shoulder and shoulder girdle in all three planes of motion.  It also may not be functional for you to put in a day of just delts if you are training for football.  You are much better off trying to utilize compound movements, which like I said in all three planes will train your delts, as well as some explosive lifts and plyos.  JMO.

peace


----------



## gr81 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by luke c. *_
> how should you fit deltiods (shoulders) into your split if your are training for mass and stength. Should you split your muslce and work the front (anterior head i bealive) on chest day and work the back (posterior head i think) on back day or how should u do this. I play football if that makes any difference.




 If you are training for strength than I would say that you could incorporate it into your other WO like you said and that would probably work. If you want mass, than I would give them a day of their own so you can focus on all three heads and their hypertrophy. You play football htough so I assume strength would be more vital. In that case you should be doing lifts like the powerclean so that would seem to be your shoulder day. Like P-funk said, I would focus on the explosive movements and plyometric movements and not worry about side DB laterls and things like that. It is really whatever works for you.


----------

